# Picked Up 2 Stingrays...opinions?



## mattykins78 (Jul 23, 2016)

I picked up the below...one purple boys single speed stingray (year unknown, anyone??)
Also picked up a 5 speed Bicentennial.  I didn't buy these to restore or flip, but rather clean up meticulously and re-cable/re-grease for my kids...opinions?  I paid $35 each.


----------



## jkent (Jul 23, 2016)

Can't go wrong with $35 each. Not even my thing but I would have bought them for that just to save them from getting into the wrong hands.
They both look pretty complete and also look like they would clean up nicely.
Good Job!
JKent


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 25, 2016)

The violet looks like a late 1966 model and should clean up pretty well...being that it has a front caliper it should be a blue band 2 speed kickback. Congrats


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Look on left rear drop out of purple bike for serial number and you show the serial of the white bike so just use the Schwinn serial number charts to date them. I agree with others--you can't go wrong at $35 each on those and they should make nice riding bikes. I was riding wheelies on my roached '64 yesterday--oh yea I'm 54 and still a kid! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jul 25, 2016)

If you want to quadruple your money on the violet one let me know.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jul 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I was riding wheelies on my *roached* '64 yesterday




You spelled *bitchin' *incorrectly.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 14, 2016)

wow... wish i was that lucky!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats. Your kids will love them.


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 15, 2016)

Handle bars on the purple one looks like 67 bars, what's the serial # ?
Lee.....


----------

